# apo



## Qcumber

Magandáng hápon si inyóng lahát.  

Written without accents, the Tagalog terms *apo "grand-parent"* and *apo "grand-child"* look the same. Yet they are pronounced differently.

1) Is apo "grand-parent" 
malúmay like páwis "sweat"
mabilís like ulán "pluie"
malúmì like lúpà "terre"
or maragsâ like tulâ "poem"?

2) Is apo "grand-child" 
malúmay like páwis "sweat"
mabilís like ulán "pluie"
malúmì like lúpà "terre"
or maragsâ like tulâ "poem"?


----------



## tanzhang

Isn't apo (accent mark on the o)(pahilis - acute) - grandchild

and nuno (accent mark on the o)(paiwa - grave) - grandparent?
or ninuno (accent mark on the o)(paiwa - grave) - grandparent?

May I ask if you can tell me how to use The Accent Marks(Mga Tuldik)?
The (pahilis)acute, (paiwa)grave, and the (pakupya)circumflex?

Thank you very much sir ^ ^
Maraming salamat po ^ ^


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> Isn't apo (accent mark on the o)(pahilis - acute) - grandchild
> and nuno (accent mark on the o)(paiwa - grave) - grandparent?
> or ninuno (accent mark on the o)(paiwa - grave) - grandparent?
> May I ask if you can tell me how to use The Accent Marks(Mga Tuldik)?
> The (pahilis)acute, (paiwa)grave, and the (pakupya)circumflex?
> Thank you very much sir ^ ^
> Maraming salamat po ^ ^


Sorry, I don't understand your answer. You seem to ask me questions.
Please use the models I gave, they are the ones used by Tagalog authors.

As regards the accents, just have a look at the ASCII chart as it is in your country, and you'll see that the accented vowels are listed after the basic Latin alphabet. Each has a code number. For instance, here in Europe, to write í I press the left key ALT and dial 161 on the digit pad.


----------



## tanzhang

Thank you Qcumber ^ ^

Oh and I was trying to say is that apó just means grandchild and not grandparent.

Grandparent is either nunò or ninunò

I hope that helps (^_^)


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> apó just means grandchild and not grandparent. Grandparent is either nunò or ninunò


I see. In other words the term _apo_ (probably *ápò*) "grand-parent" has been eliminated from current usage because it was almost homophonous with *apó* "grand-child".
Thanks a lot, Tanzhang.


----------



## tanzhang

You are welcome Qcumber ^ ^ Walang anuman ^ ^


----------



## moonshine

Hi Qcumber,

Yup, that's right:

apò = elder person of authority or higher dignity/grandfather
apó = grandchild

Apò is rarely used though nowadays.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> apò = elder person of authority or higher dignity/grandfather
> apó = grandchild
> Apò is rarely used though nowadays.


Thanks a lot, Moonshine.


----------

